# Öffenlicher Bereich > Expat Forum / Auswanderer >  bankkonto

## frank_rt

auf welcher bankfiliale in pattaya kann ich eine euro konto eröffnen.
bzw auf was muss ich dabei achten.

----------


## schiene

Da musst du dich direkt bei den Banken erkundigen.Soviel ich weiß brauchst du eine Wohnsitzbescheinigung und den Reisepass.
Aber wie so oft in Thailand wird dies von Bank zu Bank aber auch von Filiale zu Filiale anders gehandhabt.
Ich habe mein Konto auf der Kasikorn Bank und hatte bisher noch nie Probleme.

----------


## frank_rt

an kasikorn habe ich auch gedacht. zur zeit reicht eine hoteladresse. 
was ein umstand bist man alle infos gesammelt hat.
und der nächste hausanbietbetrüger stand auch schon auf der matte, spricht mailbox.
aber das bekommen wir auch geregelt.
dank dir uwe

----------


## schiene

Bevor du das Konto einrichtest überlege dir genau was du möchtest.EC - Visa-Mastercard?
Onlinebanking? Lass dir nicht zusätzlich irgendwelche Versicherungen/Verträge andrehen.
Was kosten dich jährlich die Karten u.s.w.

----------

